# I'll rate your peanut butter sandwich.



## Banana Brain (Jul 12, 2006)

I love peanut butter sandwhiches, and am always looking for a new way to add an interesting twist. Peanut butter and jelly, the most popular combination, is definatly not my favorite. Since preschool I've discovered Peanut-butter and banana, peanut-butter and honey, and in fact just peanut butter to be much better. I've recently tried grilled peanut butter and jelly (yummy), peanut butter and cinnamon sugar (yummy yummy) and peanut butter and orange marmelade (yucky). I want more. I want to explore the depths of what else goes with peanut butter. Something sweet? Something savory?
Post your favorite unique peanut butter sandwhich and I'll try it if I can. I probably can, I plan on buying some new food I havn't tried that I heard goes with peanut butter anyways soon, like nutella and marshmallow fluff, and I have a wide variety of food in my kitchen. I'll most likely (unless I'm really hungry) make just a quarter of a sandwhich. Then I'll post back and rate it on taste from 1-10. 10 meaning this is amazing and I feel like I've discovered peanut butter for the first time. 1 meaning you have bad karma for making me try this. Now post what ya got!
Oh, and please state if I should use creamy or crunchy or crunchy Adam's natural.


----------



## jkath (Jul 12, 2006)

Something Mom fixed us as kids:
(in this order)
bread
peanut butter (creamy)
iceburg lettuce
miracle whip (not too much of either spread, btw)
bread

I kid you not - it's quite savory.
This site is that of a company I first found (and loved) for their hot pepper jelly. A few years later they branched out into the peanut butter market, calling it "peanut better". 2 faves are the cinnamon peanut better and the Spicy Thai Ginger Peanut Better.
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.peanutbetter.com/783/html/images/pb_home2.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.peanutbetter.com/783/html/home2.html&h=228&w=425&sz=29&hl=en&start=15&tbnid=RBR-SyjZ9UXkwM:&tbnh=65&tbnw=122&prev=/images%3Fq%3D%2522peanut%2Bbetter%2522%26svnum%3D10%26hl%3Den%26lr%3D%26ie%3DUTF-8


----------



## mrsmac (Jul 12, 2006)

I haven't admitted this one to anyone for years but i used to really like fresh bread with peanut butter and a small amount of finely chopped onion just enough to add flavour. My brother has eaten peanut butter with plum jam for years.


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 12, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> Something Mom fixed us as kids:
> (in this order)
> bread
> peanut butter (creamy)
> ...


Ok, I'm about to take a bite of your sandwhich, right now. Unfourtunatly, I had to use romain lettuce instead of iceburg. I hope it doesn't make to much of a difference. And I'm using sliced french bread, BTW.

Hmm. I'm going to have to give this sandwich a *5*. Although I really like the crunchy texture that the lettuce adds, I don't think that miracle whip and peanut butter are a good match. I wouldn't call it a bad or disgusting taste, just not that appealing to me.


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 12, 2006)

mrsmac said:
			
		

> I haven't admitted this one to anyone for years but i used to really like fresh bread with peanut butter and a small amount of finely chopped onion just enough to add flavour. My brother has eaten peanut butter with plum jam for years.


When I first tried it I used too much onion and it made me cry and I almost gave you a one. Then I came back and realized you said "really small amout" so I tried it again with just a little and found that I like that spicy kick it gave it. Definatly a... _new_ flavor. *6*/10


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 12, 2006)

^ Oh, and I would try your bother's favorite with plum jam, and it sounds good too, but I don't have any plum jam. In fact I didn't know such a thing existed.


----------



## mrsmac (Jul 12, 2006)

Glad you liked it!! My mum used to make tonnes of plum jam, I don't know if she can buy it in the shops but I'm sure you can. My brother never ate meat as a child so ALL of his meals were mixed with peanut butter as it was the only thing he liked. He would eat mashed potato, peas and peanut butter mixed together! (I used to look on in horror)


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 12, 2006)

BTW jkath, that stuff "peanut better" looks absolutly fasinating. I'd love to try it, but there isn't one located anywhere near me! There's only one location in my state appearently and its miles away darn it! Looks great though. I'd especially love to try the sweet selections. All five of those look like heaven.


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 12, 2006)

mrsmac said:
			
		

> Glad you liked it!! My mum used to make tonnes of plum jam, I don't know if she can buy it in the shops but I'm sure you can. My brother never ate meat as a child so ALL of his meals were mixed with peanut butter as it was the only thing he liked. He would eat mashed potato, peas and peanut butter mixed together! (I used to look on in horror)


His only source of protein was peanut butter? Good gosh! I was a vegetarian as a child (for about a year after watching the movie babe) but I ate a lot of eggs. Peanut butter and peas... what a combo...


----------



## erinmself (Jul 12, 2006)

My Das used to love Peanut butter, mayonaise, and cheese. My brothers went for peanut butter and bologne or peanut butter and just mayonaise. A favorite of my mom's was peanut butter and butter on toast for breakfast. I was not very adventurous and only added some bananas once in a while although I admit the peanut butter and butter is not bad.


----------



## erinmself (Jul 12, 2006)

wow I kinda messed that up. "das" is supposed to say dad and "bologne" is bologna


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't like peanut butter at all... Just the smell makes me heave..   BUT my daughter adored it when she was a child (she still loves it, but in smaller quantities nowadays!) - her favourite was peanut butter, honey and banana.


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 12, 2006)

erinmself said:
			
		

> My Das used to love Peanut butter, mayonaise, and cheese. My brothers went for peanut butter and bologne or peanut butter and just mayonaise. A favorite of my mom's was peanut butter and butter on toast for breakfast. I was not very adventurous and only added some bananas once in a while although I admit the peanut butter and butter is not bad.


For the peanut-butter, mayonnaise, and cheese, I used cheddar cheese and it was suprizingly good. Although the mayonnaise flavor got mostly lost in the cheese and peanut butter, I really liked the cheese and peanut butter combo. *8*/10.

Butter and peanut butter on toasted bread I'll have to give a *4*/10 though, because the butter didn't really add anything that wasn't already there. I only usually add butter to things that are in need of fat to enhance taste (like jelly on toast) but since the peanut butter was already mostly fat I didn't think it made a huge flavor change. This reminded me flavor-wise a lot of a grilled pb and j, only it didn't have the thing that makes a grilled pb&j so special which is the melted peanut butter (because the peanut butter wasn't applied until after the bread was already toasted).

I don't have any bologna unfortunatly, but if I did it wouldn't be fair for me to judge considering the fact that I hate bologna.


----------



## erinmself (Jul 12, 2006)

hey at least I got one 8/10. I will have to tell my Dad.


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 12, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> I don't like peanut butter at all... Just the smell makes me heave..  BUT my daughter adored it when she was a child (she still loves it, but in smaller quantities nowadays!) - her favourite was peanut butter, honey and banana.


What? You don't like peanut butter?! My god, what is wrong with your evil, misguided tastebuds? Kidding, kidding, we all have different tastes I guess and thats fine... you're just missing out on one of the best flavors in the world.
I love pb banana and honey too. I remember being in third grade and discovering it and wondering why my mother had ever led me astray to peanut-butter and jelly, which taste about one third as good.


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 12, 2006)

Maybe it's because I wasn't introduced to peanut butter until I was almost an adult..  and I don't like roasted peanuts, either


----------



## auntdot (Jul 12, 2006)

Peanut and butter and bacon, nothing better.


----------



## mish (Jul 12, 2006)

I haven't eaten a PB sammich in years -- mostly I prefer PB in a dessert/baking recipe or a pad thai noodle... but here are a few that come to mind:

PB & strawberry preserves panini. (The heat will make it all melty and warm.)

PB (crunchy-style), sliced apples and raisins on a soft flour tortilla - or between two waffles (a waffle-wich).

Spread PB on a hot waffle and top with strawberries, bananas & blueberries & whipped cream.

Spread PB on a hot waffle, top with vanilla ice cream and chocolate syrup.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 12, 2006)

peanut butter and marshmallow fluff on honey wheat bread and peanut butter with sweet cream cheese, caramel and green apple slices on honey wheat bread


----------



## vagriller (Jul 12, 2006)

Amanda said:
			
		

> peanut butter and marshmallow fluff on honey wheat bread and peanut butter with sweet cream cheese, caramel and green apple slices on honey wheat bread


Those both sound great, but the second one looks like the grand prize winner. Here's your prize.


----------



## jkath (Jul 12, 2006)

Banana Brain said:
			
		

> BTW jkath, that stuff "peanut better" looks absolutly fasinating. I'd love to try it, but there isn't one located anywhere near me! There's only one location in my state appearently and its miles away darn it! Looks great though. I'd especially love to try the sweet selections. All five of those look like heaven.


 
I've always found them at the yearly food festivals. They do have a retail place in Pasadena (which is only 20 or so miles from me) but I haven't needed to go there. Whenever I've found them, I buy each wonderful jar by the case!


----------



## jkath (Jul 12, 2006)

VAGRILLER! lol!!
"Gee....it says 'fra-geeeee-lay'! Must be italian!" Thanks for the chuckle.


Banana Brain - my favorite breakfast at Grandpa and Grandma's as a kid:
creamy peanut butter and banana slices on hot squaw bread toast.
(no substitutions here!)
Melts in your mouth!!!!


Another PB, having nothing to do with sandwiches: I like to stir fry chicken in peanut butter, green onions and some spicy pepper oil. (Over angel hair pasta)


----------



## vagriller (Jul 12, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> VAGRILLER! lol!!
> "Gee....it says 'fra-geeeee-lay'! Must be italian!" Thanks for the chuckle.



No prob. Laughter is my special ingedient.


----------



## southerncooker (Jul 12, 2006)

I can't stand PB and jelly but love PB and almost any kind of fruit. Besides the banana you mentioned I've had it with  strawberries, peaches, apples, and pears. Also tried it with pineapple but not as good. I'd rather just have a pineapple and mayo sandwich. Some people might think that sounds strange but I also like bologna, banana and mayo sands.

My hubby likes PB and cream cheese.


----------



## unmuzzleme (Jul 12, 2006)

What a great thread! 

I must insist that you try the classic "fluffer nutter" which is peanut butter and marshmallow fluff on white bread (although it's pretty good on wheat).  This combination also tastes great toasted, or with some chocolate syrup drizzled on it.  I imagine it would also taste good with some honey thrown into the mix...been meaning to try it.

Peanut butter and honey has ALWAYS been my favorite , especially if you let it sit for 15 minutes and the honey soaks into the bread a little...oh, heaven!

I have also heard of peanut butter and pickle sandwiches.  I've never tried it, but...I'd like to see your opinon! I'm not sure what kind of pickles you're supposed to use, however.  I'll check around and see if I can dig something up.

Happy tasting!


----------



## unmuzzleme (Jul 12, 2006)

unmuzzleme said:
			
		

> I have also heard of peanut butter and pickle sandwiches.  I've never tried it, but...I'd like to see your opinon! I'm not sure what kind of pickles you're supposed to use, however.  I'll check around and see if I can dig something up.



Well, I googled PBandPickles, and I believe that the trick is to use sweet pickle chips rather than bread and butter or dill pickles.

Please let us know how this one works out!


----------



## jkath (Jul 12, 2006)

unmuzzleme said:
			
		

> I have also heard of peanut butter and pickle sandwiches.


 
Wasn't that invented by some pregnant woman?


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 12, 2006)

wheat bread, peanut butter, and bacon!


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 12, 2006)

auntdot said:
			
		

> Peanut and butter and bacon, nothing better.


Because I don't have bacon, I'm trying PB with fried honey-ham. Hmmm. I'll have to give this a *3*. I'm a little grossed out by this flavor, sorry.


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 12, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> I haven't eaten a PB sammich in years -- mostly I prefer PB in a dessert/baking recipe or a pad thai noodle... but here are a few that come to mind:
> 
> PB & strawberry preserves panini. (The heat will make it all melty and warm.)
> 
> ...


I've already had the strawberry preserves panini pretty much, because I used strawberry preserves for my grilled PB and J. Very Tasty!

Sliced apple with raisons in a tortilla: wow, I am suprizes by how good this is! I wouldn't think peanut butter would meet a tortilla properly, but in this case it does. *8.5*/10.

The other two I would test, but they don't really meet the crieteria for peanut butter _sandwhich_. But man, I havn't had a PB waffle in years. I've got to have another soon.


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 12, 2006)

Amanda said:
			
		

> peanut butter and marshmallow fluff on honey wheat bread and peanut butter with sweet cream cheese, caramel and green apple slices on honey wheat bread


I can't test those yet because of lack of proper suplies, but I'm going to pick up marshmallow fluff and sweet cream cheese and at least one caramel tomorrow so I'll be sure to try. Those sound excellent.


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 12, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> VAGRILLER! lol!!
> "Gee....it says 'fra-geeeee-lay'! Must be italian!" Thanks for the chuckle.
> 
> 
> ...


I've had bananas on creamy pb on toast and bagels, and I agree its wonderful. *9*/10, just from memory. And I love the way the Thai always get peanuts into their chicken dishes. Its fabulous.


----------



## mudbug (Jul 12, 2006)

unmuzzleme said:
			
		

> I have also heard of peanut butter and pickle sandwiches. I've never tried it, but...I'd like to see your opinon! I'm not sure what kind of pickles you're supposed to use, however. I'll check around and see if I can dig something up.
> 
> Happy tasting!


 
you must use dill pickles,  very good.

Also, BB re: mish's suggestion - HH frequently uses tortillas to make his pbj's when we are out of bread.

We may get low on bread, but NEVER on peanut butter!


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 12, 2006)

southerncooker said:
			
		

> I can't stand PB and jelly but love PB and almost any kind of fruit. Besides the banana you mentioned I've had it with strawberries, peaches, apples, and pears. Also tried it with pineapple but not as good. I'd rather just have a pineapple and mayo sandwich. Some people might think that sounds strange but I also like bologna, banana and mayo sands.
> 
> My hubby likes PB and cream cheese.


Out of cream cheese.

PB with pears: very good. It has the same good effect as the banana of being very sweet and soft with the pb, but I really like this new flavor. This almost tastes... tropical.


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 12, 2006)

unmuzzleme said:
			
		

> What a great thread!
> 
> I must insist that you try the classic "fluffer nutter" which is peanut butter and marshmallow fluff on white bread (although it's pretty good on wheat). This combination also tastes great toasted, or with some chocolate syrup drizzled on it. I imagine it would also taste good with some honey thrown into the mix...been meaning to try it.
> 
> ...


Unfourtunatly I don't have pickles OR fluffy marshmellow creme stuff with me today, but I will get more suplies from Trader Joes or another trusty well stocked market tomorrow.
And I love PB and Honey too! It rules.


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 12, 2006)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> wheat bread, peanut butter, and bacon!


See other bacon post. I know its not fair to judge of me since I didn't use actual bacon, but I know that so far I'm bot liking the peanut butter and pig taste.


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 12, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> you must use dill pickles, very good.
> 
> Also, BB re: mish's suggestion - HH frequently uses tortillas to make his pbj's when we are out of bread.
> 
> We may get low on bread, but NEVER on peanut butter!


OK, I'm about to try this pb&j tortilla, which I had a lot of trouble wrapping and re-wrapping but I think I finally got right.

This is very good! What an interesting squishy texture expirience. I don't know why I had always picture pb being bad in tortillas. Because of the thinness of the tortilla, it really lets the peanut butter and jelly flavors (who are really the stars of the show) stand out bodly. I think that even though I would like the pb and apple and raison and honey tortilla better as a sandwhich for its flavors, I actually like this one better in a tortilla for such an interesting squishyness. I really STUFFED the tortilla, btw, and I'm having pleasany mouthfuls of peanutbutter with preserves.
This is a *9*/10 expirience.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Jul 12, 2006)

I like my peanut butter sandwich with just peanut butter (either creamy or crunchy) but I put lots of butter on the bread first. Yummy!!!!


----------



## BlueCat (Jul 12, 2006)

Banana Brain said:
			
		

> See other bacon post. I know its not fair to judge of me since I didn't use actual bacon, but I know that so far I'm bot liking the peanut butter and pig taste.


 
But bacon tastes nothing like honey ham...  I've never had either of those things with peanut butter, but bacon is one of God's great gifts, and so is peanut butter, so I may have to try this.  I've always been a bit of a PB purist, and have never even tried PB & J!

BC


----------



## liketobake (Jul 13, 2006)

My favourite

Toast some multigrain bread
spread on some smooth peanut butter
cut a banana into chunks and place on it
enjoy
(PS I don't stick the two sides together, eat them seperatly)
http://www.cookingforums.net/


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 13, 2006)

BlueCat said:
			
		

> But bacon tastes nothing like honey ham... I've never had either of those things with peanut butter, but bacon is one of God's great gifts, and so is peanut butter, so I may have to try this. I've always been a bit of a PB purist, and have never even tried PB & J!
> 
> BC


Well, I'll have to test it some other day then.


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 13, 2006)

OK, today at Trator Joe's I FINALLY got some marshmallow fluff and some pickles (the tiny French kind).
Let this be said. The pb and pickles gets a 1. The fluffinater gets a 10. 

I'm beginning to realize that I'm not giving any good ratings to the more "savory" sandwhiches. Maybe the way my tastebuds work, peanut butter is meant to be a sweet thing. Actually I like it with pretzels and celery and lettuce (now that I've tried that sandwhich), maybe that qualifies as savory. But overall, I like peanutbutter in my DESSERTS. Maybe thats why I'm having trouble liking it with some of these vegetable dishes?


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 13, 2006)

liketobake said:
			
		

> My favourite
> 
> Toast some multigrain bread
> spread on some smooth peanut butter
> ...


Been said. Good one though.


----------



## mudbug (Jul 13, 2006)

Hey, Banana, glad to hear you liked Handy Husband's concoction on the tortilla.

If you think you are trending toward dessert-like combinations, you should probably try some ice cream toppings using pb.  Melt some pb together with some honey and roasted peanuts and glob it over some nice vanilla ice cream.

Not a sandwich, but another taste sensation.  Chunked bananas or strawberries or ???? to round it out?


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 13, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Hey, Banana, glad to hear you liked Handy Husband's concoction on the tortilla.
> 
> If you think you are trending toward dessert-like combinations, you should probably try some ice cream toppings using pb.  Melt some pb together with some honey and roasted peanuts and glob it over some nice vanilla ice cream.
> 
> Not a sandwich, but another taste sensation.  Chunked bananas or strawberries or ???? to round it out?


 Yum! I love peanut butter ice cream, but it seems like the only place to get pure peanut butter ice cream is cold stone. I've been wanting to incorperate peanut butter with basic ice cream, and the only way I could think of was to actually top ice cream with a glob or try stirring it in. Thanks for the recipe, I'll try making that tonight and top the vanilla gelato I just bought. Yes, store bought gelato. I love Trader Joe's. So.... should it be like a 50/50 pb to honey ratio?


----------



## mudbug (Jul 14, 2006)

Dunno on the ratio, I was just throwing an idea out.  I think 50-50 might be overkill on the honey - maybe 70:30, with pb as the star? Remember you are gonna heat it up to liquefy the pb a bit.  

Wouldn't hurt to add a squirt or two of your favorite chocolate syrup into it either (I'd skip the honey in that case).


----------



## vagriller (Jul 14, 2006)

This isn't really a sandwich, but you could turn it into one. Toast some bread, spread PB on it, and top with maple syrup. This is the best super-easy breakfast around!


----------



## liketobake (Jul 14, 2006)

vagriller said:
			
		

> This isn't really a sandwich, but you could turn it into one. Toast some bread, spread PB on it, and top with maple syrup. This is the best super-easy breakfast around!


 
That sounds yummy. I might try it myself 

http://www.cookingforums.net/


----------



## Ripliancum (Jul 14, 2006)

Maybe this is gross, but I used to eat Peanut Butter and Jelly Sandwhiches with a little bit of Ranch Dressing.


----------



## vagriller (Jul 14, 2006)

Yeah, that's gross.


----------



## southerncooker (Jul 14, 2006)

Ok here's one for you. My daughter reminded me of this one. My MIL likes peanut butter and salsa sandwiches. I love her to death but I swear she'll eat salsa on anything and I think this proves it.


----------



## mudbug (Jul 14, 2006)

I think you are right, southerncooker!


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 14, 2006)

vagriller said:
			
		

> This isn't really a sandwich, but you could turn it into one. Toast some bread, spread PB on it, and top with maple syrup. This is the best super-easy breakfast around!


I'm not going to try that one right now because I've had maple syrup on my pb waffles and I already know its very yummy.


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 14, 2006)

Ripliancum said:
			
		

> Maybe this is gross, but I used to eat Peanut Butter and Jelly Sandwhiches with a little bit of Ranch Dressing.


I'm completly suprized that I like this sandwhich. I would not have thought peanut-butter my Hidden Vally ranch would go together. But this was pretty good!  The ranch flavor seemed to go with both the peabut butter and the jelly, and I would never think it would go with jelly because jelly is sweet and know one ever puts fruit or sweet things in a ranch dressing salad. The peanut butter with parsley (in the ranch) is I think the first good savory peanut butter combo I've come across. This is sort of like when I was a kid thought ranch dressing looked discgusting on Domino's pepperoni pizza. But thats how my friends ate it, so I tried it, and found a new favorite food all through elementry and middle school. This wasn't _amazing_, but the kind of thing I can have when I'm in just the right mood for it.
*7.5* out of 10


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 14, 2006)

southerncooker said:
			
		

> Ok here's one for you. My daughter reminded me of this one. My MIL likes peanut butter and salsa sandwiches. I love her to death but I swear she'll eat salsa on anything and I think this proves it.


Although the taste combo wasn't awful or anything, it wasn't particular appealing to me either. Because the salsa pretty much  ruins the good flavor of the peanut-butter (instead of the goal of highlighting it and bringing to its best) I'll have to give this sandwhich a *4*.
But I will say that the peanut butter highlights the salsa taste. Which isn't hard for peanut butter to do because it tastes so much better than salsa does.


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 14, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Dunno on the ratio, I was just throwing an idea out. I think 50-50 might be overkill on the honey - maybe 70:30, with pb as the star? Remember you are gonna heat it up to liquefy the pb a bit.
> 
> Wouldn't hurt to add a squirt or two of your favorite chocolate syrup into it either (I'd skip the honey in that case).


What I ended up doing last night was for a late-night dessert (I just had a dessert craving that I knew had to be solved) I put whipped cream on a plate and poured melted peanut butter, honey, chocolate syrup, whole peanuts, sprinkles and white chocolate syrup on top. I pretty much just ate my favorite part of an ice cream sundea- the whipped cream on top dripping with toppings. When I mixed around honey and peanut butter in the whipped cream, it WAS very delicous.


----------



## cjs (Jul 15, 2006)

Well, I might as well joing this drama...our favorite p.b. sandwich is a BLT - made on toast with mayo on one slice, p.b. on the other, bacon, tomato and replace lettuce with gorgeous humongeous leave of basil! Absolutely wonderful!


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 17, 2006)

cjs said:
			
		

> Well, I might as well joing this drama...our favorite p.b. sandwich is a BLT - made on toast with mayo on one slice, p.b. on the other, bacon, tomato and replace lettuce with gorgeous humongeous leave of basil! Absolutely wonderful!


Again, no bacon. But I tried this with good sausage, fresh basil that I happened to have today, a slice of tomato. This was good with peanut-butter, but that might not be because of the peanut-butter as much as because its just a great sandwhich. It was good, but would have actually been better either sans pb or sand sausage/basil/tomato/mayo.


----------

